# "Epic Night in West Gtown Bay"



## big3slayer

My buddy SALTWATER ASSASSIN calls me around 7 oclock tells me he is on his way back from school in Austin and wants to fish! We planned a trip to gig and wade fish on the moon we had. Loaded up all the gear got out in the water around 930 to gig. Gigged 7 flatties and saw around 5 smalls ones! Moon was finally gettin up overhead so we got back in the truck and drove down to Danas Cove! Jumped out around midnight chunking tops and could hear fish blowin up are tops but couldnt get to connect! We switched our baits up my buddy was throwin texas roach ttf and i went with red shad maniac mullet we immediately started catching trout. Ended up with our limit of trout 16-21 and 3 reds 22-26


----------



## big3slayer

this evenin my brother, my 2 1/2 yr old nephew and me got our limit of flatties in about 45 minutes!


----------



## big3slayer

tandem rig gulps bounced off the bottom and you can probably guess where the last 45 minutes of daylight was the best bite!


----------



## big3slayer

bull red from this mornin texascity dike live hand size mullet 38-47inches 11 total fish


----------



## big3slayer

Went on a solo trip this mornin in san leon i guess u can call it the 646 flats right where 646 turns right i kept straight and jumped in over there! No love on topwater again switched to a pink maniac mullet and it was on from there caught 2 reds right off the bat n started catchin trout after! fished from 630 to 830 cpr'd 3 trout that were in the 24-27 inch mark and one was donated a pink maniac mullet lipring! trout were 17-19 reds were 25-27 inches the red on the bottom was 25 and weighed 9.3lbs


----------



## big3slayer

Im on a roll this fall me and my buddy drove down skyline drive this evenin water was a little off color but we found a few bait slicks jumped in around 530 chunkin skitterwalks got a limit between 17-22 cpr'd a few fish over 4lbs! I need to get a waterprooof camera for some action shots. Took the picture at a local gas station where we got ice...


----------



## big3slayer

took a brake for a little while but back at it went out the other day done by 730


----------



## big3slayer

sorry for short report caught on superspook peckerheads worked really slow but the trout were hittin it like it was summer time! got my limit within the first 30 minutes of daylight sat around caught another 10-15 fish lookin for bigger than a crab boat came by and washed it out


----------



## big3slayer

mud n shell 2-3ft of water


----------

